# Suursanakirja



## Marsario

Moi!
Mun pitais ostaa hyvaa suomen sanakirjaa mutta en ole varma mita. Onko teilla ehdotuksia?
1. Mika on teidan mielesta paras yksikielinen suomen sanakirja?
2. Mika on teidan mielesta paras suomi-englanti -sanakirja?
3. Tietaako kukaan jostakin hyvasta suomi-italia -suursanakirjasta?
Kiitos paljon avustanne!


----------



## Gavril

Marsario said:


> Moi!
> Mun pitais ostaa hyvaa suomen sanakirjaa mutta en ole varma mita. Onko teilla ehdotuksia?
> 1. Mika on teidan mielesta paras yksikielinen suomen sanakirja?
> 2. Mika on teidan mielesta paras suomi-englanti -sanakirja?
> 3. Tietaako kukaan jostakin hyvasta suomi-italia -suursanakirjasta?
> Kiitos paljon avustanne!



Anteeksi, että meiltä on vienyt niin paljon aikaa vastamaan kysymykseen. Haluasin vastata mutta jostakin syystä unohdin.

En omista vielä yksikielistä suomen sanakirjaa, mutta omistan kaksi suomi-englanti-suomi-sanakirjaa: Gummeruksen ja WSOY:n. WSOY:n sanakirja on hieman kattavampi kuin Gummeruksen, mutta molemmista puuttuu hyvin paljon sanoja, jotka löytyvät verkko-/nettisanakirjasta kuten esim. suomisanakirja.fi.

Tietääkseni WSOY:n tai Gummeruksen sanakirjat ovat yleensä kattavimmat kaksikieliset sanakirjat, nettisanakirjoja lukuunottamatta.

Jos sinulla on enemmän kysyttävää, voit lähettää minulle yksityisviestin.

Gavril


----------



## sakvaka

Toden totta, olen unohtanut täysin vastata tähän!

Tietääkseni ei ole olemassa hyvää suomi-italia -sanakirjaa. Sen sijaan tämä kannattaa korvata esimerkiksi omalla WordReferencen italia-englanti -sanakirjallamme ja jollain (kenties Gavrilin ehdottamalla) erityisen hyvällä suomi-englanti -sanakirjalla. Niin, ja täällä foorumilla kannattaa käydä aina, kun et ole varma, mikä sana sopii lauseeseen parhaiten.

Yksikielisistä sanakirjoista en valitettavasti osaa sanoa mitään, sillä minulla ei natiivina ole ollut niille tarvetta.


----------



## DrWatson

Yksikielisistä sanakirjoista uusin ja kattavin lienee Kotuksen (Kotimaisten kielten tutkimuskeskus) kustantama *Kielitoimiston sanakirja* (2006), joka sisältää n. 100 000 hakusanaa. Sanakirja on saatavissa painettuna (kolme osaa) sekä digitaalisena.


----------



## Gavril

DrWatson said:


> Yksikielisistä sanakirjoista uusin ja kattavin lienee Kotuksen (Kotimaisten kielten tutkimuskeskus) kustantama *Kielitoimiston sanakirja* (2006), joka sisältää n. 100 000 hakusanaa. Sanakirja on saatavissa painettuna (kolme osaa) sekä digitaalisena.



Antaako Kielitoimiston sanakirja etymologista tietoa joka hakusanasta? Englannin suursanakirjoissa on yleistä, että joka hakusanalle on (pieni) huomautus sanan etymologiasta (nämä huomautukset eivät tietenkään ole niin yksityiskohtaisia kuin olisivat etymologisessa sanakirjassa).


----------



## DrWatson

Suomenkielisissä sanakirjoissa tämä ei ole ollut tapana, eikä Kielitoimiston sanakirjakaan etymologista tietoa tarjoa. Sana-artikkelissa on sanan merkitys/merkitykset, käyttöesimerkkejä, taivutustyyppi ja tietyt taivutusmuodot. Etymologiaa varten pitää kääntyä esim. *Suomen kielen etymologisen sanakirjan* (1951-81), *Suomen sanojen alkuperän* (1992-2000) tai *Nykysuomen etymologisen sanakirjan* puoleen. Myös *Suomen murteiden sanakirjasta* (valmiina osat 1–8, _a–kurvottaa_) löytyy lisätietoa mm. levinneisyydestä ja merkityksestä suomen murteissa.


----------



## Gavril

DrWatson said:


> Suomenkielisissä sanakirjoissa tämä ei ole ollut tapana, eikä Kielitoimiston sanakirjakaan etymologista tietoa tarjoa. Sana-artikkelissa on sanan merkitys/merkitykset, käyttöesimerkkejä, taivutustyyppi ja tietyt taivutusmuodot. Etymologiaa varten pitää kääntyä esim. *Suomen kielen etymologisen sanakirjan* (1951-81), *Suomen sanojen alkuperän* (1992-2000) tai *Nykysuomen etymologisen sanakirjan* puoleen. Myös *Suomen murteiden sanakirjasta* (valmiina osat 1–8, _a–kurvottaa_) löytyy lisätietoa mm. levinneisyydestä ja merkityksestä suomen murteissa.



Onko sinulla mielipide siitä, mikä näistä etymologisista sanakirjoista on kattavin? Minä omistan NES:n (matkamuisto Suomesta), ja siinä on puolitoista tuhatta sivua etymologista tietoa, mutta ajan kuluessa olen huomannut yhä enemmän sanoja, jotka puuttuvat siitä. Joitakin aivan arkipäiväisiä sanoja jää käsittelemättömäksi, esimerkiksi _siipi,_ _viihtyä_ ja _vika_.


----------

